# neue installation, kde probleme [solved]

## Treborius

hallo, ich habe gerade gentoo installiert und 2 sachen in kde bekomm ich nicht hin

1. kde network managment

- normalerweise kann man doch einfach dieses widget hinzufuegen, und gut.

diesen computer kann ich aber nicht dazu bringen mir das ding unter "add widgets"

anzuzeigen networkmanager ist installiert und gestartet, dbus natuerlich auch

2. tastatur layout

- das feld in den regional-einstellungen, wo man eigentlich die tastatur umstellen kann, ist leer

kdel10n ist installiert mit linguas=de

die beiden dinge bekomm ich irgendwie nicht hin, vielleicht loesen sie sich auch von alleine,

aber bisher nerven beiden extrem

gruesse Treb

----------

## Josef.95

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 2. tastatur layout
> 
> - das feld in den regional-einstellungen, wo man eigentlich die tastatur umstellen kann, ist leer
> 
> kdel10n ist installiert mit linguas=de

 

Beachte das ab etwa kde-4.5 oder 4.6 die Settings der Eingabegeräte nicht mehr mit unter "Regionales" ist.

Es sollte nun ein eigenes Modul "Eingabegeräte" in den systemsettings unter "Hardware" zu finden sein.

Ansonsten kannst du es auch direkt via 

```
$ kcmshell4 kcm_keyboard
```

 aufrufen.

----------

## Martux

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> ...networkmanager ist installiert und gestartet... 

 

Nur NetworkManager oder auch knetworkmanager???  :Smile:  Das stellt nämlich das Widget zur Verfügung soweit ich weiß.

----------

## disi

sorry  :Very Happy: 

Ich wollte eigentlich ein eigenes Thema aufmachen...

----------

## Treborius

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   2. tastatur layout
> 
> - das feld in den regional-einstellungen, wo man eigentlich die tastatur umstellen kann, ist leer
> 
> kdel10n ist installiert mit linguas=de 
> ...

 

ok, das wäre gelöst, danke   :Embarassed: 

 *Martux wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   ...networkmanager ist installiert und gestartet...  
> 
> Nur NetworkManager oder auch knetworkmanager???  Das stellt nämlich das Widget zur Verfügung soweit ich weiß.

 

es gibt ja keinen knetworkmanager mehr (jedenfalls nicht als seperates ebuild), 

auf meinem anderen laptop kann ich den manager einfach über ein plasma widget einfügen, 

aber hier bekomm ich den irgendwie nicht angezeigt

----------

## Josef.95

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> es gibt ja keinen knetworkmanager mehr (jedenfalls nicht als seperates ebuild),
> 
> auf meinem anderen laptop kann ich den manager einfach über ein plasma widget einfügen,
> 
> aber hier bekomm ich den irgendwie nicht angezeigt

 

Also vermutlich tatsächlich nicht installiert?  :Wink: 

Beachte das knetworkmanager in 

```
* kde-misc/networkmanagement

     Available versions:  (4) 0.8_p20110714!t [M](~)0.8.80 [M](~)0.8.90 [M]**9999[1]

        {aqua consolekit debug kdeenablefinal linguas_ar linguas_ast linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mai linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_ug linguas_uk linguas_wa linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW}                                                                                                      

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager
```

 umbenannt wurde.

/edit:

Siehe zb 

```
grep knetworkmanager /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2011 

move kde-misc/knetworkmanager kde-misc/networkmanagement
```

----------

## Treborius

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Treborius wrote:*   es gibt ja keinen knetworkmanager mehr (jedenfalls nicht als seperates ebuild),
> 
> auf meinem anderen laptop kann ich den manager einfach über ein plasma widget einfügen,
> 
> aber hier bekomm ich den irgendwie nicht angezeigt 
> ...

 

oh je, und ich kann mich weder auf alkohol noch auf müdigkeit berufen   :Embarassed: 

danke an alle

----------

## Martux

In der Tat... Das muß wohl bei einem der letzten updates automatisch mitinstalliert worden sein. Interessant  :Wink: 

----------

